# Snail Eggs



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I take it these are snail eggs should I just leave them alone. How long till they hatch Thanks Pat


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Damn you Pat, I am so jealous!!! My apples haven't laid a single clutch yet. 

BTW, congratulations!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks maybe we can trade mine are yellow.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

We can trade once mine lay (and hatch) eggs! I have purple, blue & magenta.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

BTW, here's a link to hatching the eggs: http://www.canadianaquariumconnection.com/forum/showthread.php?t=129


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Tabatha think I will leave mine where they are under the hood and just watch they dont dry out.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Good luck Pat, take pictures and keep us snail freaks updated!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Will do Tabatha


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

very cool, lucky your apples got jiggy with it....

i have all males.. hehe


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

hojimoe said:


> very cool, lucky your apples got jiggy with it....
> 
> i have all males.. hehe


 Thanks ha ha


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Tabatha I have a clutch for you if you'd like it (as long as its still there and hasn't hatched yet  ) ivories & purples.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey, are you back in town???


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> Hey, are you back in town???


In a few days I will be.


----------

